# Phalaenopsis schilleriana



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 21, 2018)

This is a Taiwanese breeding for dark pink flowers.
I bought two plants last year from BigLeaf.
Both had a short spike, but I blasted them both. lol

They are both in bloom now, and smell wonderfully of roses. 
These particular plants seem to flower early on as I have a much larger plant of this species (could be 4N) that has not yet flowered.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't see a photo.


----------



## naoki (Feb 21, 2018)

Very intense color!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 21, 2018)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing. I have couple in bloom now. Waiting to bloom &lsquo;Wan Dan&rsquo; x sib that is new to me this year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Feb 21, 2018)

A nice bloom, and still keeps a bit of the 3D of the flowers that makes this species so charming.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 21, 2018)

Great color and, yes, isn't the fragrance awesome? I used to notice it most in late morning.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 21, 2018)

The fragrance is there all day, but yes, strongest around midday I think.
I'm quite surprised how nice it is!!


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2018)

How beautiful! Mine is blooming, but it's not that dark nor is it fragrant...perhaps that will develop later. I love it anyway. Does your plant
have the silver veining leaves?

If you don't already have one, Phal. rothshieldeanum (sp?) is a lovely
primary that's a very consistent bloomer this time of year.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 22, 2018)

Those flowers are very vibrant. What do the leaves look like?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice color. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 22, 2018)

colors are so deep! here's mine blooming today under lights.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 23, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> Those flowers are very vibrant. What do the leaves look like?



I'll post later.
They look pretty typical of the species, silver over dark green.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 23, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> colors are so deep! here's mine blooming today under lights.



I think light or pale pink to nearly white with pink blushing is the most common for this species.
This one came from dark pink line. Still, when they opened, I was surprised to see how dark they were!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2018)

i've never seen one so dark


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have two of the same breeding line and they both have this color.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 24, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> Those flowers are very vibrant. What do the leaves look like?



Here it is!
It looks dull in the shade.
I think when the leaf is young and still growing, the silver part seems to have sparkly appreance. 
As the leaf matures, the silver part turns "dull". A bit better under brighter light but it is overcast here today.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for posting. I was wondering if there was any intensification of the colors or contrast through selective breeding. The leaves are still very beautiful, all the same. This is definitely one to add to the wish list.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice flower, and good to find one with fragrance


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2018)

A beautiful flower and its a great species to


----------

